# Toilet Flange Height



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

It's good to be back! 

I need to know the proper height of the toilet flange compared to the floor, before you set the toilet.

I have a meeting with the builder and original plumber, to discuss this! 

Red Beard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Top of flange at finish floor or bottom of flange on finish floor and you'll be fine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

When we rough, the flange is screwed to the unfinished floor. Either tile or vinyl a normal wax is all that's needed.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

We also rough the flange to the floor as well. I did work for an outfit where if tile was going to be set, we would raise them with 1/2 - 3/4 ply wood squares based on tile thickness and backer board.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Biggest thing, I'd rather see one on the low side than too high. If tile is going in we wrap the bolt notches with cardboard and duct tape. Never trust a floor guy!


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

We use a 4"X3" 90 and stub up with 4" pipe. That way the flooring guy can put what ever he wants to right up to the pipe at what ever height he wants to. We come in at finish time and cut the pipe at floor height or just under and put a flange in that goes inside a 4" pipe and sets flat on top of finished floor. No worries with tile right up against pipe or too close to bolt holes and no extra work with making 1/2" plywood squares to raise flange


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

I'll usually rough in residential toilet flange on the sub floor with pex rings or uponor rings under the screw holes if there is schluter(sp) mat going in


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

If we know ahead of time, we would put a spacer flange under the closet flange and screw both solid. We used the Sioux Chief flat flange. Or add one on top if they changed their mind. http://www.siouxchief.com/docs/defa...inage/closet-flanges---brochure.pdf?sfvrsn=12




http://www.sears.com/oatey-closet-f...-GzOe6oR6eDuvM3NZa2oRRoC5sPw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

THE best and no way to muck it up way is to turn up with a 4x3 closet 90 and stick up a piece of 4" pvc a few inches above floor and leave it capped off until you get ready to set the toilet,then all you have to do is cut 4" pipe off even with tile or whatever ff is and then glue your 4x3 pvc flange inside the pipe and anchor flange to floor,also fill all holes in flange with a screw then cover with wax ring,you will never get the flange height wrong doing it this way:no::no::thumbup:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

sparky said:


> THE best and no way to muck it up way is to turn up with a 4x3 closet 90 and stick up a piece of 4" pvc a few inches above floor and leave it capped off until you get ready to set the toilet,then all you have to do is cut 4" pipe off even with tile or whatever ff is and then glue your 4x3 pvc flange inside the pipe and anchor flange to floor,also fill all holes in flange with a screw then cover with wax ring,you will never get the flange height wrong doing it this way:no::no::thumbup:


..... until the crawl is spray foamed and you tell the GC to not ****ing spray that that one dry fitted....


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

sparky said:


> THE best and no way to muck it up way is to turn up with a 4x3 closet 90 and stick up a piece of 4" pvc a few inches above floor and leave it capped off until you get ready to set the toilet,then all you have to do is cut 4" pipe off even with tile or whatever ff is and then glue your 4x3 pvc flange inside the pipe and anchor flange to floor,also fill all holes in flange with a screw then cover with wax ring,you will never get the flange height wrong doing it this way:no::no::thumbup:




Exactly what I was saying, you just said it better. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> ..... until the crawl is spray foamed and you tell the GC to not ****ing spray that that one dry fitted....




No dry fitting. All glued together on rough in and then cut down level with floor at finish time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I wish we could do that here in NC. Can't glue to the inside of pipe here :/


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Of course he's back, the Flames didn't make the playoffs. . Long time no hear,buddy

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Yep-2x12 underneath, 4" pipe through it and secure the flange with #10 stainless screws from Menards. 
And putty.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Opps, my bad..they are in the playoffs. . Last year, no Canadian teams made the playoffs. . This year, five teams..

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I knew the answer. I wanted some Back up! I was in a fight with a builder and the Hack plumbing company that did the original install.

The flange was screwed to the subfloor and there was hardwood. Flange was at least 1/2" lower than hardwood. 1 wax seal only. 2 years old. Leaking underneath and hardwood warped. Warranty was up on house. The owner already had numerous plumbing issues... 

so I went to bat for her said it was leaking from day one.... perhaps it wasn't leaking from day one , but the problem happened day 1 toilet was installed. They were pissed at me, but replaced all the hardwood and reset the toilet......with a low flange and 2 wax seals this time ......




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Opps, my bad..they are in the playoffs. . Last year, no Canadian teams made the playoffs. . This year, five teams..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk




Minnesota in OT right now! Good to talk with you again RJ. I stopped coming here because you were gone. And I couldn't access from my phone! Go Minnesota and Calgary!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

rjbphd said:


> Opps, my bad..they are in the playoffs. . Last year, no Canadian teams made the playoffs. . This year, five teams..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


Hockey is soccer on ice. Not many Americans care or pay attention


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I forgot to say no offense to the people that are into it. So no offense..


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

The Dane said:


> Exactly what I was sayin, you just said it better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops sorry,I overlooked your reply,dang wish I had seen it then I wouldn't have had to type my reply,would have just agreeed and said thanks lololo


----------



## plumb1bob (Dec 14, 2012)

White pvc spacer, stainless ring flange with knockout cap, No 14 stainless WOOD screws. You guys using drywall screws should relinquish your license. But I make a lot of money resetting loose toilets


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

plumb1bob said:


> No 14 stainless WOOD screws. You guys using drywall screws should relinquish your license. But I make a lot of money resetting loose toilets



I actually had to make my master buy stainless wood screws for closet flanges and hosebibs for me, since before he only had drywall screws.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Kinda on the same note... got one to look at tomorrow. Long time customer put new tile flooring in his master bathroom and now his flange is a half inch too high. I've learned years ago to never say I've seen it all.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

It doesn't matter what's in there now,
If you have an inside pipe cutter or a Reed pvc extractor you can replace any pvc flange.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

KoleckeINC said:


> It doesn't matter what's in there now,
> If you have an inside pipe cutter or a Reed pvc extractor you can replace any pvc flange.


Cast iron.... at least that's what's in the basement. No biggie, but I've never seen a flange grow taller when a tile floor was put in.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plumb1bob said:


> White pvc spacer, stainless ring flange with knockout cap, No 14 stainless WOOD screws. You guys using drywall screws should relinquish your license. But I make a lot of money resetting loose toilets


Hey you missing the point using drywall screws guarantees you a definite service call in a few yrs,that way the money keeps coming in lolololo,got to keep the work flowing:laughing::yes:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> Kinda on the same note... got one to look at tomorrow. Long time customer put new tile flooring in his master bathroom and now his flange is a half inch too high. I've learned years ago to never say I've seen it all.


Tell them to get thicker tile:laughing:


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Use the grinder and get a new flange. And putty!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Well it turned out to be PVC. Scl 30. I was just stopping by to see what we're getting into. It turns out they ripped up the old tile and replaced it with newer cheaper thinner tiles. 

My Master has been sick all week, sucks for him, but I was able to knock out a bunch of preventives and actually home at a decent time.


----------



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

similar discussion from 10/1/2015. "Toilet flange opinion."


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

PexUniverse said:


> I've seen a few people mention closet flange supports. Here's a video I have on the topic with an animation showing how it works. It's pretty straight forward Closet Flange Support for Wobbly Toilets, Cut-Out-Holes, and Rotted Floors - YouTube


How much do you guys get paid for each video? I have a buddy that knows more than me about guns, knives and lights who posts on YouTube. He doesn't spam, but makes a few bucks here and there. Is spamming worth the trobble?


----------



## MECH-MAN (Feb 11, 2017)

A few things, First:


PexUniverse said:


> I've seen a few people mention closet flange supports. Here's a video I have on the topic with an animation showing how it works. It's pretty straight forward


No you haven't!!! If ya wanna sell something, be up front in your post. If you want try the soft sell, and appear like you are someone that has tried the product but have no affiliation with it, don't make your ID the same as video link.

Second: Hockey is like Soccer on ice? Was that an attempt at an insult? Soccer(football in rest of the world) in the most popular sport in the world. Hockey must just be a little too fast for you. Forgot to say no offence.

Lastly: A flange flush with the finished floor is ideal. I use 4x3 90's for slab on grade, and lead bends for wood frame. There was a time when I installed a flange after tile was finished (slab on grade), the bottom of the flange was flush with the floor. The customer supplied the W/C, Toto i think, and it rocked on the flange. I fixed the problem, and its been a year, but I'm not happy about it.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Here is anther universe you can explore >>>>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

GAN said:


> Here is anther universe you can explore >>>>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


He's gone. :thumbsup:


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------

